# Balkan Pharma?



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone recently come across any fake Balkan gear?  I know it's hard for the fakes now because every amp has a UPIC code that can be typed right on the companies website.  It also shows you if the number has been entered before which is priceless because each one is unique and should never be entered.  Anyways, this is the Pharma I want to start using.  Any fakes?!?!?!?!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 28, 2011)

I would figure that if the site is legit and real, then each code would be legit and real and wouldn't work if it was fake. Kind of like how you check your AP/BD gear, same thing.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, but this is different because it's not UGL.  This stuff is 'hopefully' pharmaceutical grade and it's not cheap.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have some winstrol amps and they kick ass!!  Not to say that there aren't fakes...I have also used their dbol tabs and they were good to go.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 28, 2011)

I got clen and var but they might have mixed up the clen with keto because an hour after I take it I'm falling asleep. The var is working just fine though.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> I have some winstrol amps and they kick ass!!  Not to say that there aren't fakes...I have also used their dbol tabs and they were good to go.



Did you check to see if they're legit on their website?


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 28, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Did you check to see if they're legit on their website?


 
I think they are pre-verify made, because they do not check out using their upic system.  But they are no joke.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

They have no lot numbers or expiration dates.  Thats exactly what worries me!  I'm glad to hear they are working though!


----------



## BigBird (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, just because something is being stamped as made by Lab X Y or Z does not mean it is.  They are simply trying to capitolize on the reputation of well known names.  However, the gear could very well be legit.  For example, I recently had a 25ml vial of Tren Hex labeled as "British Dragon."  I knew it couldn't have been authentic BD but it was in fact real deal Tren without a doubt.  That's all I care about - that the gear is sterile and properly dosed.  I don't give a shit what Lab it's labeled as.


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2011)

the_predator said:


> I got clen and var but they might have mixed up the clen with keto because an hour after I take it I'm falling asleep. The var is working just fine though.



That has happend wit me with clen before. Some people have opposite reactions. Try taking 2 sips (no joke) of coffee next time. Last cycle of clen I tried that and I was through the roof for 9 hours lol



ceazur said:


> Pro hormones are like eating a chicken wing, gears is like eating the chickens entire family


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Have heard a few bad things about balkan. For that reason I've never tried them myself. Where I was looking it wasn't very expensive.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yeah, just because something is being stamped as made by Lab X Y or Z does not mean it is. They are simply trying to capitolize on the reputation of well known names. However, the gear could very well be legit. For example, I recently had a 25ml vial of Tren Hex labeled as "British Dragon." I knew it couldn't have been authentic BD but it was in fact real deal Tren without a doubt. *That's all I care about - that the gear is sterile and properly dosed.* *I don't give a shit what Lab it's labeled as*.


 
That makes no sense.  You say as long as there is gear in there and that it's sterile.  If I pay top dollar for "pharma grade", I should have no worry about how sterile the gear is and the lab is was produced in.  If you buy a BD vial that you know isn't authentic, then how the hell would you ever know that your gear was sterile?


----------



## BigBird (Jun 29, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> That makes no sense. You say as long as there is gear in there and that it's sterile. If I pay top dollar for "pharma grade", I should have no worry about how sterile the gear is and the lab is was produced in. If you buy a BD vial that you know isn't authentic, then how the hell would you ever know that your gear was sterile?


 
Because my good friend is a pro BBer and he ran "BD" Tren Hex from the same batch before I did. Once I knew his was gtg - I had no reason not to get one of his extra vials. So this is a first hand experience with gear that was not "BD" but marketed itself as "BD."  The BD label on the vial was the old label that went obsolete in the early 2000's.  Yet, the vial label stated manufacturing date of Oct 2010 so we automatically were skeptical that it was authentic BD.  However, it proved to contain sterile Tren that seemed to be dosed properly. 

There's a lot of copycat and knock-offs of Big name labs. Doesn't mean the gear is bunk or non-sterile. Only that is not the lab it labels itself as.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 29, 2011)

The only original and real BD is British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home

ALL OTHER ARE OLD COPY FAKES!


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 29, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> They have no lot numbers or expiration dates. Thats exactly what worries me! I'm glad to hear they are working though!


 
They are not always on the front...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Because my good friend is a pro BBer and he ran "BD" Tren Hex from the same batch before I did. Once I knew his was gtg - I had no reason not to get one of his extra vials. So this is a first hand experience with gear that was not "BD" but marketed itself as "BD." The BD label on the vial was the old label that went obsolete in the early 2000's. Yet, the vial label stated manufacturing date of Oct 2010 so we automatically were skeptical that it was authentic BD. However, it proved to contain sterile Tren that seemed to be dosed properly.
> 
> There's a lot of copycat and knock-offs of Big name labs. Doesn't mean the gear is bunk or non-sterile. Only that is not the lab it labels itself as.


 
I won't argue whether or not there was gear in there, only you would know that... and I totally believe that there was. However, you keep saying sterile.  Just because you didn't get an abcess from it doesn't mean it was sterile!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> They are not always on the front...


 
Nice!  You are making me feel more comfortable about Balkan!!!


----------



## BigBird (Jun 29, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I won't argue whether or not there was gear in there, only you would know that... and I totally believe that there was. However, you keep saying sterile. Just because you didn't get an abcess from it doesn't mean it was sterile!


 
In a sense you're right - I only have good faith that the gear is sterile.  But in the end, it must of been sterile b/c if it wasn't sterile I would've encountered some type of problem somewhere along the lines of going through 25 ccs of it - at least, I think I would've.  It felt fine throughout the use of the vial, including smooth painless injects, no discomfort afterwards or any adverse side effects or annoyances which I think would be noticeable with contaminated gear.  It looked, felt and acted like any and all sterile gear I've ever done so I'd bet it was sterile.  Maybe I just got lucky.  Anytime we pin anything there is some type of risk involved.  Unless we stand on the factory/lab floor and watch our vial/product get made, in the end all we have to go on is reputation and good faith.  Luckily, I've yet to experience non-sterile gear over the course of dozens of cycles throughout the past 15 years (knock on wood).  Hope I didn't just jinx it.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 29, 2011)

BigBird said:


> In a sense you're right - I only have good faith that the gear is sterile. But in the end, it must of been sterile b/c if it wasn't sterile I would've encountered some type of problem somewhere along the lines of going through 25 ccs of it - at least, I think I would've. It felt fine throughout the use of the vial, including smooth painless injects, no discomfort afterwards or any adverse side effects or annoyances which I think would be noticeable with contaminated gear. It looked, felt and acted like any and all sterile gear I've ever done so I'd bet it was sterile. Maybe I just got lucky. Anytime we pin anything there is some type of risk involved. Unless we stand on the factory/lab floor and watch our vial/product get made, in the end all we have to go on is reputation and good faith. Luckily, I've yet to experience non-sterile gear over the course of dozens of cycles throughout the past 15 years (knock on wood). Hope I didn't just jinx it.


 
HAHA.  You will only jinx yourself if you are superstitious!   Well I guess I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

balkan d-bol is great


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

but test-e I think it's underdosed


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

and bp nolvadex is great I used


----------

